# So glad this was recommended to me!



## Grenna (May 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I primarily raise Fancy rats, but have become very bitter and irritated with the extremist attitudes on rat forums and lists. The cliques and high-school mentality just drives me nuts - but that's a topic for another day. Someone mentioned to me that the mouse community was not like this, and I have spent days reading posts and enjoying the climate on this list. THANK GOODNESS FOR THIS FORUM! I had begun to think the rodent world was extremely bent. (Well. It still is in the rat areas, but the mouse fancy seems great!)

I used to raise mice, had satins, long hairs, brindles and reds. Seeing the pictures and reading posts here has made me miss them very much. The colors and coat types (especially of those in the UK) are amazing! And it doesn't seem that mouse breeders here are fanatical about adoption contracts and club-requirements like rat breeders are. WHEW! How refreshing!!!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL absolutely! And welcome!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

That's part of the reason I got back into mice! The community as a whole seems a lot more welcoming than the horse show industry that I've been seeking a break from.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

One of us! 

If I ever do return to rats (which I'm sure I will at some point) I just won't be on any forums. I stopped looking in 2009, just needed a breather entirely I think!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome indeed


----------



## Grenna (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. And I see I am not the only, nor likely the last, to jump the Rat Ship and head over here ;D

Seafolly; I completely understand. That is where I am at right now too.

LittleLovesMousery: The horse show circle too? Oh joy. :/


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! I love rats and just got a few, but will probably never go to a rat forum.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! The site http://www.themouseconnection.org has a rat section that could use some expanding. It's primarily another mouse forum, and one of their goals is to have a breeding community of rat breeders/keepers who aren't quite so extreme. If you'd like to post over there at all about anything rat related, it would be great!

Are you going to start up with mice again? Same varieties or are you going to try something new?


----------

